# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Web и "Рабочий стол"

## Sanych

*Как разместить картинку на рабочий стол Windows XP из интернета.*

Любую картинку из нета можно заставить отображаться на рабочем столе. В том числе и  всё более набирающие популярность так называемые линейки. 

Как сделать. Жмём в любом пустом месте рабочего стола правой кнопкой мыши(раб. стол кто не знает - это то, что ты видиш после загрузки компа).
Выбираем - Свойства - Рабочий стол. Внизу слева - Настройка рабочего стола. Переходим на вкладку - Web. Жмём - Создать и в открывшемся окне указываем адрес изображения в интернете. Если надо разместить линейку на рабочий стол, то так же только адрес изображения. 

К примеру текст моей линейки такой - [**URL=http://rebenok.by/metric/][IMG]http:**//rebenok.by/metric/m21206.gif[/IMG][/URL**] 

Из него надо забрать только адрес изображения http**://rebenok.by/metric/m21206.gif И вставить этот адрес в указанное поле. Звёздочки конечно же не нужны. Жмём ОК. Готово. Лучше после этого перезгрузить компьютер.

----------


## Sanych

*Интернет страница на рабочий стол.*

Таким же образом можно заставить целый сайт или форум отображаться прямо у вас на рабочем столе. Всё делаем как указано выше, но в место адреса изображения, вставляем адрес нужной страницы интернета. И вместо рабочего стола у вас будет эта страница без всяких браузеров.

----------


## vova230

Но отображаться она видимло будет только при наличии подключения к инету.
А если такого подключения нет? Тогда что будет отображено? Пустой синий экран?

----------


## Sanych

Там в свойствах можно указать - Сделать эту страницу доступной автономно. И тогда главное что бы она хотя бы раз отобразилась на компе и будет видна постоянно. Размер так же можно менять, от маленького квадратика до развёрнутого на весь экран. Да и с гостевого доступа же можно картинку запостить, сайт или линейку.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

